# Thread preview option



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The thread preview option should now be fixed.

In your *UserCP* under thread display options, you should be able to turn thread preview on and off.

Thread preview is the when you hover over a thread title and a pop-up appears containing the first 200 characters of the first post in a thread.

Sorry for the delay in getting this fixed.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks Chris


----------



## compac (Oct 6, 2006)

Thank You... since many of us post vauge topic titles


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Until the forum update, I never even knew this feature existed.

I guess I just never had my cursor over the thread title long enough (I'm a fast clicker).


----------



## Losana (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks! I use it often!


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Thank You!


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Thanks, Chris! I noticed it started working and I was hoping it was because it was fixed permanently.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

It was missed, thank you.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Chris... Thank you... I missed this horribly!

Larry


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Thanks! I missed it also.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Not a problem. It's a simple template mod but it got lost during the upgrade. I had to dig back into the old templates to find it.

Enjoy!


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

I missed it a lot too, Chris, and use it extensively. I appreciate the work you did to get them back!!


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

This morning I noticed it was working again. Thanks!


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I was going to start a thread stating my appreciation for this, then I found this one.

Many thanks!


----------



## jahgreen (Dec 15, 2006)

Let me add my thanks. It's amazing how inscrutable many topic threads are. The preview makes it much easier to decide what to read and what to skip.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Good job, Chris! I can't tell you how many vaguely titled threads I looked at while you were digging it up!

Thanks!


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

Good to have it back.Thanks


----------

